# Bipolar Broad heads



## ShadowHunter (Sep 13, 2017)

I was doing some shooting in the back yard at about 30 yds into a broad head target and dusted off my 100g bipolars from a couple years back and they are not deploying upon impact. They were not breaking the shear pin. I shot 3 of them several times.

I thought even with a softer, layered type broad head target they would break the shear pin, but did not.

Thinking the impact with a deer would certainly cause deployment but wondering if anyone has experienced trouble with them. I have been using the Rage 2 blade for a couple years without any issue but really like the bipolars and some of the destruction they appear to do.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 13, 2017)

I shot a bipolar over and over into a target, over a matter of months, never had one not open


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had it happen in those soft layered targets. Like you, I was shooting some that had been laying around for a year or so. I've also had it happen with other brands than BiPolar.  My guess is that corrosion, rust or dust sets up in them and inhibits they're ability to function properly.


----------



## Garnto88 (Sep 14, 2017)

I've never had one not to open shooting an animal. I don't shoot targets with the deployable  blades .


----------



## satchmo (Oct 8, 2017)

Me and my wife are useing them this season. They will not open in a target, and shouldn't. If you were to put a piece of any type of leather, shammy, etc.. Anything that mimics a deers skin. It will open every time. When that hide, meat ,etc. fill with meat and hair between those blades and feral it pops that shear pin and you can hear the blades hit the ferral. It's our first year with them and we are three deer into it very pleased. No failures at all. My wife even got a complete pass through with 42 pounds, 366 grains, and a 28 inch draw. Can't give any real reason why they work as great as they do. But you can't argue with results.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 8, 2017)

satchmo said:


> Me and my wife are useing them this season. They will not open in a target, and shouldn't. If you were to put a piece of any type of leather, shammy, etc.. Anything that mimics a deers skin. It will open every time. When that hide, meat ,etc. fill with meat and hair between those blades and feral it pops that shear pin and you can hear the blades hit the ferral. It's our first year with them and we are three deer into it very pleased. No failures at all. My wife even got a complete pass through with 42 pounds, 366 grains, and a 28 inch draw. Can't give any real reason why they work as great as they do. But you can't argue with results.



What happened to your Ramcats?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 8, 2017)

ShadowHunter said:


> I was doing some shooting in the back yard at about 30 yds into a broad head target and dusted off my 100g bipolars from a couple years back and they are not deploying upon impact. They were not breaking the shear pin. I shot 3 of them several times.
> 
> I thought even with a softer, layered type broad head target they would break the shear pin, but did not.
> 
> Thinking the impact with a deer would certainly cause deployment but wondering if anyone has experienced trouble with them. I have been using the Rage 2 blade for a couple years without any issue but really like the bipolars and some of the destruction they appear to do.



Id think thats a good thing because you can shoot without dulling your blades. Kinda like having practice blades. I used them one season and they worked every time on deer and in my blob targets. 
Left an awesome blood trail too. So good you'd better wear rubber boots.  My guess its just your soft target. Sounds like the kind my xbow shoots through ? Another reason to use blobs.


----------



## Permitchaser (Oct 8, 2017)

Try Muzzy fixed blades. You don't have to worry if they open. Just sayen


----------



## satchmo (Oct 8, 2017)

*Nothing.*



Ihunt said:


> What happened to your Ramcats?


Ramcats sold to another company and didn't need us anymore. So we switched to another head. I can remember taking Ramcats from store to store and begging people to try them. I gave away hundreds of Ramcats trying to get people to shoot them. They sure took off. And now they are in Walmart.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 9, 2017)

*One*



BowanaLee said:


> Id think thats a good thing because you can shoot without dulling your blades. Kinda like having practice blades. I used them one season and they worked every time on deer and in my blob targets.
> Left an awesome blood trail too. So good you'd better wear rubber boots.  My guess its just your soft target. Sounds like the kind my xbow shoots through ? Another reason to use blobs.



You say you used them one season and it sounds like they worked awesome. So why did you change?  Are you a field tester/sponsor?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 9, 2017)

whchunter said:


> You say you used them one season and it sounds like they worked awesome. So why did you change?  Are you a field tester/sponsor?


 Because I wasn't comfortable using a big head with low poundage. Degenerative arthritis has lowered my poundage a little every year until I'm around 40 lbs comfortably. 
I switched to a smaller fixed head for a season. It worked pretty good but I didn't feel that was enough. I just got a xbow. Now I shoot through everything. 
I still shoot 3D. 40 lbs works great. You don't want pass throughs there.


----------



## trentb (Oct 10, 2017)

He does shoot a real bow!!! a cross bow this year. what he can shoot comfortably. ive shoot the bipolars throuth 4 deer. dead every time.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 17, 2017)

*First Bipolar buck for me.*

This is three for me this season and one for my wife.this weekend in Hancock county the deer were moving really good. At 54 pounds, 366 grain total weight arrow, 35 yard shot( it was perfect or I wouldn't have take a 35 yard shot).I get 100% pass through on every deer, and this was a 174 pounds live( not a guess). Delila got a pass through on a doe shooting 43 pounds( we shoot the same arrow). I've never, ever cared about a giant cut Broadhead. I just want something that will fly like a field tip. These absolutely fly just like my field tips. A bow would need to be pretty far out of tune to get these heads not to fly like whatever your field tips do. They are deceptively accurate and lead to very short blood trails( I guess, we've killed four and only one made it out of site, but I heard him crash and walked right to him maybe 60 yards). I can't wait to try them in Missouri next week.


----------



## devolve (Oct 17, 2017)

heck of a deer buddy. Im proud for you for sure.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice deer!


----------



## wks41 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice buck Chris!!!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 20, 2017)

They worked as advertised for me 2 deer a Yote. No animals could carry them too far. An blood trails heavy An short.


----------



## Noodle7 (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone know if Bi-Polar Broadheads are sold in any local stores yet? Im in Valdosta for the week for my lineman apprenticeship class


----------



## satchmo (Oct 27, 2017)

*Not sure*



Noodle7 said:


> Anyone know if Bi-Polar Broadheads are sold in any local stores yet? Im in Valdosta for the week for my lineman apprenticeship class



If you call them , they will ship them to you very quick. I live up in Jasper Ga( PICKENS county) and I get them in two days. But they can also tell you which places sell them over the counter.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 27, 2017)

Noodle7 said:


> Anyone know if Bi-Polar Broadheads are sold in any local stores yet? Im in Valdosta for the week for my lineman apprenticeship class



Tims shop is in Dublin. You can get them straight from him. He told me that Oconee bait and tackle in east Dublin sells them also. His shop is on 441 north of town


----------



## Noodle7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks I will just call em and order me some. Thanks for your help


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 5, 2017)

RamCat best flying penetrating head I have used to date Big Hole in Big Hole out


----------



## Garnto88 (Nov 5, 2017)

In 35 years of shooting heads bipolar is the best flying head I've used. Most versatile and leaves good blood . Steer clear of cheap over priced foreign made heads


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 9, 2017)

99.9% Broadhead Companies Blades are made overseas unless it's just a prototype Head. American Cutting edge does the sourcing for a lot of Broadhead Companies.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2017)

SWWTV said:


> 99.9% Broadhead Companies Blades are made overseas unless it's just a prototype Head. American Cutting edge does the sourcing for a lot of Broadhead Companies.



The bipolar are all American made.


----------



## Garnto88 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes they are American made. They are part of that .1 percent that are exclusive made in America.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Nov 26, 2017)

I have been very satisfied with the bipolar. Plus I like supporting local ga folks.


----------

